# Reformed Coke addict here!!!



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

*now that i have your attention with the subject lol

I thought i would officially anounce that i have shaken my addiction of Coca Cola today no more of that evil black liquid that i loved so much..

Ive gone from drinking about 2 litre's a day to nothing i decided if im going to do this need to go cold turkey so if any one see's me with a bottle or can in my hand feel free to slap me on the back of the head lol
I think i need to setup a support network for reformed Coca Cola addict's call them CCA meeting's lol 
Just thought i'd share this with you guy's*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 19, 2006)

dont need coke with turkey, that sacrilige


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 19, 2006)

So you're drinking scotch straight now??


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

lmao yeah scotch and coke on the rocks hold the coke and hold the scotch


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2006)

Excellent!  Coca Cola is, as you say, evil. Not only commercially etc, but it's terrible for your health.

Thanks for your inspirational news! You're my hero for the week! 









February 7, 1999.


----------



## Rennie (Aug 19, 2006)

V is better anyway


----------



## cris (Aug 19, 2006)

> dont need coke with turkey, that sacrilige


I cant understand why ppl have ice and coke with bourbon. isnt drinking alcohol enough?


----------



## zulu (Aug 19, 2006)

*re Reformed*

Yeh bad stuff scotchbo,a guy i was working with was really addicted to it and was hospitised twice through it,he drank lots of it though


----------



## junglemad (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

sounds to me like it frees up another $100 a week to spend on herps...it's a win/win situation


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

i know and that extra $100 will be going toward's getting a female jungle or a male diamond lol


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

and if i cant decide then ill get both


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

I reckon you will get both anyway :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

2L a day aint bad, I've known people to be on as much as 16L a day.
And yes, they ended up in hospital.


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

i don't know how anyone could stomach that much! its no suprise they ended up in hospital


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

in hospital or dead that would burn u a new [email protected]#$ole lol


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Onya Scotchbo!! 

I've never been a drinker of Coke, Fanta, Pepsi etc. Cant stand alcohol and havent had any in 13 years(just the smell is enough to make me wanna puke).For years now i have only been drinking water. Warm water during winter and cold water during summer. 3-4 litres a day.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

thanks for all the support guys this just add's to the list of stuff i have given up 
i quit smoke's cold turkey and i quit the alcohol as well so im clean as a whistle now no drug's smokes or grog a good boy now lol


----------



## spottie (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

scotchbo. it would be great to find out how u did it. 
as i am a coke freak myself if i dont have it i go nutts i see u said u used two drink two litres a day on a day for me i go throw 48 cans a day 
but i was a drink of beer for years 24/7 so i had to find something else then beer so i had to find somethnig else then beer and i found coke so if u 
have any good idears of how to get of it that would be great.


----------



## NightTiger (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Iv cut down to the black label, sugar free coke!!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

thats awesome Scotchbo, breaking any addiction is an accomplishment....I smoked alot of cones for 15 years drowning my sorrows in a smoke-filled room....just decided to go cold turkey about 3 months ago, and never looked like going back....can't believe I did it for so long, what a waste of time it was and now I have two Bredli's, a pocket full of cash(300 extra a week) and a bucketload of energy.....good on ya mate, you are a legend.....


----------



## NativeScales (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Scotchbo, your my hero. I'm a 8L a day man. Can not get through a day without coke. I tried quiting so many times but can't do it. Congratulations mate.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Well it's day number 2 of my coke free lifestyle lol and i have some bad craving's this morning but i have pulled threw and will continue to go cold turkey lol i find it was easier to quit the cigar's and cigarette's then it is to quit coke lol


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Alot of members here must have pretty badly rotted teeth. Coke is bad for that. But I am mcsars addict myself


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

keep drilling scotchbo, and if ya ever wanna vent, thats what we're here for......


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

im also a macca's mcnugget's addict lol i want to quit that as wellbut loosing one thing at a time atm


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

forget about quitting maccas they put crack in their food


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

i thought i would change my avatar as well to help me along the way lol


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Nice avatar 

Good work, well done on getting passed the cravings! 









Always.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

lol im cravingit something shocking im like a junkie coming down from a hit lol


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

The cravings remind you of how bad the addiction is, use them to help you. Remember that if you give in to the cravings, they will be with you for longer.








Just for the taste of it.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

i just went to the vending machine at work and guess what is in it 

half coke quarter diet coke some mineral water garbage and orange juice look's like ill be drinkin a lot of orange juice lol


----------



## Simple (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Good work, you resisted the evil temptation!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

go the mineral water scotchy we wont tell anyone.....would be so good in getting the coke outta ya system quicker....as would some decent multivitamins...

this service has been provided by Doctor A. Lienpunk


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

im getting there it's hard to believe that you could even get withdrawl sympton's from not drinking it anymore it is a genuine addiction i'd say i guess it's because the body is craving the caffeine that's in it


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Whats that? A can of coke i see in your hand Scotchbo? 


haha nah just kidding


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*



> Whats that? A can of coke i see in your hand Scotchbo?
> 
> 
> haha nah just kidding




lol thats like running the tap while he's busting to take a piss...


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Yeah well he is pretty gnarly at the moment cause he is having withdrawals.


----------



## dynea (Aug 20, 2006)

*addiction*

Caffeen Addiction, not a pritty thing.

I :? was addicted to Coffee and had to go to the doctors and get a script to get off it I was so bad. But I very quickly stoped after help. If your having withdrawals then your going to need help.  

And to help clear things up about rotten teeth, Coke is bad for them but not as bad as Energy drinks like 'V' and Redbull. And infact sports drinks are also as bad as coke.
Additionally,so-called sports drinks also have a high sugar level and are quite acidic which is a recipe for rotten teeth. This is made even worse with hevey excersice, because your mouth wont produce saliva to neautralise the acid when you are dehydrated.

For a example:
saliva is about a pH7, if the ph goes below pH5 teeth will begin to disolve. The pH of some common liquids are from worst to good:-

Hydrocloric Acid..............1.0
Stomach acid (vomit).....1.5 :shock: 
Lemon juice....................2.2
Black Cola (coke)...........2.5
regular softdrink..............2.7
Vinegar.............................2.8
Sports Drinks...................3.0
Juice...................................3.4
Wine..................................3.5
beer.....................................4.5
tap water..............................6.0
flavoured milk...................6.7
milk.....................................6.9

a pH below 5.5 should be drank in moderation and not to quench you thirst.
they are better to have with meals instead.

LOL...are you asleep yet. :x


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: addiction*

not asleep dynea.....who woulda thought coke was worse than vinegar.....i would love to know what the secret ingredient of coke is, whatever it is it aint real good, and must have addictive properties besides that of the caffeine levels.....msg?..some chemical with numbers we cant pronounce?.who knows....but they are laughing all the way to the dentist.....


----------



## Magpie (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: addiction*

Interesting recent studies show that the phosphoric acid found in ALL carbonated beverages not only stop you absorbing calcium, they also make your body use up it's stored calcium, ie. your bones.
Quite possibly the largest contributing factor to osteoporosus.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: addiction*

and they still let schoolkids drink the stuff in canteens across the planet.....crazy.....why not just feed the kids petrol and flavour it with sugar.......you know why?...because coke sponsors every event on the planet, from the olympics to child sports groups....they BUY their acceptance.....no one ever knocks the sponsr...its in the Clayton's rule book


----------



## C'baoth (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: addiction*

I'm giving it up too scotchbo . It's giving me wicked indigestion . I've been a Beam &amp; Coke man for many years but no more .


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: addiction*

good man C'baoth welcome to the wagon lol


----------



## C'baoth (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: addiction*

Just got back from the pub . Kahlua &amp; milk for me tonight . Can't see me drinking this at a Bar-b but for tonight it'll do


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: addiction*

Lets not forget the sugar in Coke. It isn't just the caffeine that causes the desire to be a repeat coke offender.



> Sugar addiction is a popular term for the situation where individuals crave sweet foods, and find them impossible to give up. There is clearly an aspect of psychological addiction, but recent research has also identified elements of physical dependence:
> 
> "Recent behavioral tests in rats further back the idea of an overlap between sweets and drugs. Drug addiction often includes three steps. A person will increase his intake of the drug, experience withdrawal symptoms when access to the drug is cut off and then face an urge to relapse back into drug use. Rats on sugar have similar experiences. Researchers withheld food for 12 hours and then gave rats food plus sugar water. This created a cycle of binging where the animals increased their daily sugar intake until it doubled. When researchers either stopped the diet or administered an opioid blocker the rats showed signs common to drug withdrawal, such as teeth-chattering and the shakes. Early findings also indicate signs of relapse. Rats weaned off sugar repeatedly pressed a lever that previously dispensed the sweet solution." (Leah Ariniello, Brain Briefings, October 2003)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_addiction

http://www.medical-library.net/sites/framer.html?/sites/_sugar_addiction.html


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Crikey...if I had more than one bottle in the house, I could easily drink litres and litres of it. 

I guess I'm addicted too. It keeps me awake at night (I already suffer a form of insomni) so I've been trying to NOT drink 'Coke' before bedtime!


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

hehe, i go through stages where i drink alot of it to rarely drink it at all. My girfriend seems to want to stock up on soft drink everytime we go shopping. I tell her we do not need the bottle but she insist so i let her have her own way.


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

only 2 litres a day hehe

i was bad once
i was addicted to farmers union iced coffee

6 litres a day without fail worst thing was due to the quantity the guy at the corner deli couldnt keep up as he would only get 5 2 litre bottles in a week so we had a lil chat he got his 2 5 litre bottles and i would put in my order of 3 2 litre bottles a day was fun pulling up and putting a couple of crates in my boot once a week

it worked out as i was getting straight from the delivery man $2 per 2 litre container instead of about $4-$5 from the guy at the deli did that for over a year

i stopped working for a while so i couldnt afford it and went back onto it for about 2 mouthfulls i can no longer drink a 600ml carton as a 375ml carton makes me chuck i cant stomach the taste any more

only problem is now i drink about 2 litres of chocolate milk a day but will not allow myself to drink more than that much

it is sad though if i dont have chocolate milk for a while i get withdraw symptoms headaches cant concentrait so on and so on


----------



## Hickson (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Well, I drink between 500 mls and 1 litre of Cola a day. At this point in time I prefer Vanilla Coke, but will also take Pepsi quite readily. My favourite used to be RC Cola, but I can't find that anymore. The same goes for Dr Pepper, it appears to have disappeared from the shelves. Last year while in Bourke I found a locally produced Cola that had a great taste, and I bought a dozen 1.25 litre bottles of it. I'm also quite fond of Sarsparilla and Rootbeer.

Just to clear up a few points: yes, Coke contains Phosphoric Acid (food acid 338) but it only makes up 0.2-0.3% of the formula and is there only to retard bacterial growth. Large amounts of Phosphoric Acid act as a calcium sequestrant, but not the amount in Coke (even the guy on 8 litres a day is only ingesting 16-24ml per day). But don't take my word for it - scientific studies have proved it: http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/74/3/343 - it appears that people replace milk with soft drink and this is what causes an overall reduction in calcium bone density.

The pH of Coke is around the 2.5 mark (it varies between brands and Diet/Vanilla/Lime/Zero etc.), but stomach acid is essentially just concentrated Hydrochloric acid at a pH of 1-2. So the oft used argument that Coke will "rot your guts" is just crap as your stomach juices will rot your guts much faster. That's why it burns your throat when you throw up.

As for the sugar content, yes it will rot your teeth but only if you are stupid enough to soak your teeth in Coke. When you drink it the Coke passes over your teeth quickly and the sugar has no time to start doing anything. Further more, when your mouth is empty of Coke your saliva will negate any effect any residual sugar will have on your teeth.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Cola is good for you (most things in excess are bad for you), I'm just saying that the popular arguments that have been touted over the years are not valid.

Good on you for giving up Scotchbo! It can only have benefits for you.



Hix


----------



## indicus (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

MMMMM, something friends give me a hard time about.....i drink about two litres a day when i'm home;
I just tell people it aids in digestion.....when rums added, it's strictly for medicinal purposes.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Day 3 and im getting bad headache's,

i still havnt had a single drop of coke and im getting bad headache's that i never used to get and i have already noticed im falling asleep alot quicker then i used to..

I have been drinking alot of water to sort of flush the system and i have noticed im feeling alot better without the coke so i can't wait until im fully of it and stop getting head ache's


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Reformed*



scotchbo said:


> Day 3 and im getting bad headache's,
> 
> i still havnt had a single drop of coke and im getting bad headache's that i never used to get and i have already noticed im falling asleep alot quicker then i used to..



That's me when I haven't had my daily coffee quota. 

Going well scotchstraight.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Reformed*

Wrasse Australia Zoo Sunday...we can pick ya up....you supply the cups we'll supply the tea


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Reformed*

That's me when I haven't had my daily coffee quota. 

Going well scotchstraight. [/quote]


Thanks wrasse all the support from you guy's has been great


----------



## dynea (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Reformed*

What Hix said is right, And I don't know a dentist that dosn't still enjoy softdrink. 

However,

Some people have not got enough saliva to wash the acid down for there teeth. In all cases it is better to drink all Low pH drinks with the addition of food or sugarless gum to help stimulate the saliva. Dehydration and differant medications can cause a 'dry mouth'. 

Coke is a multi-million dollar company and are in the buisness of putting in addatives to make it difficult to stop using there products. :evil: I'll probly be sued for that.

But there are other ways of getting off these non-restricted drugs. Go to your doctor if you are struggling to function due to comming of it, and they can help with perscription medication. Just be carfull not to become addicted to them, lol.

Dyena


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Reformed*

Day 4.....

The headache's are gone and the mood swing's have settled and im starting to feel great so maybe this idea is finally working to my advantage..
I tryed the mineral water idea in the vending machine and have decided it isnt that bad after all it's just the thought of drinking mineral water that make's me cringe lol
So now i can't wait to quit eating so much junk food and start to eat healthy so my healthier life style can really take shape...

Thank's for all the support and not mocking my thread
Adam A.K.A Scotchbo


----------



## dynea (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Reformed*

Great to hear scotchbo.... I'm pleased for you.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 22, 2006)

*fell of the wagon*

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: well i fell of the wagon today for half a can of coke i was at a meeting for work and they provided subway lunch for all of us and cans of coke.
i didnt even realise that i was drinking it until i was half way threw the can and then i chucked it straight out...

So i have joined the wagon again so i hope i dont drink it with out realising it again...


----------



## Rennie (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: fell of the wagon*

Oh well you get that, at least it should help with the withdrawals for a while.
I'm going to try to give up smoking again, I did it for a couple of months but then started again just over a month ago.


----------



## dynea (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: fell of the wagon*

Thats ok scotchbo, just keep going I'll get easyer. Were all proud of you.

It would probly not help with the withdrawls because he was starting to feel better and it might set him back.


----------



## Sibilance (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Not to mention completely ruining your teeth.


----------



## GreatSage (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

i personallly am a major pepsi max advocate and cant belive that you got 5 pages worth
out of that dodgey topic!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## star11 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hang in there mate! 
It is not only the acid in Coke that increases your acidity levels but also the crazy amounts of sugar. 
Calcium and oxygen are used to eliminate acid in your body, so high acid levels equals low calcium in your body.
To help balance your pH, squeeze half a lemon into water and neck it each morning, the lemon turns alkaline when it enters yor stomache and works wonders. :wink: 
Jus


----------



## Parko (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry didn't have time to read the whole thread but yeah i used to snort coke so i know what you are going through dude, just hang in there man.


----------



## GreatSage (Aug 22, 2006)

Good work Parko that why it pays to read the thread!!! You dirty Junkie!!!


----------



## Parko (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh no have i mistaken something? This isn't about being addicted to coca cola?


----------



## Rennie (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, coca-cola :wink:


----------



## Lucas (Aug 22, 2006)

I LIKE WATER


----------



## Parko (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah well you aint lived til you've snorted coke, or even pepsi. :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Aug 22, 2006)

I've heard that sherbert can give you a bit of a buzz too, but I wouldn't recommend it kiddies :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Aug 23, 2006)

star11 said:


> It is not only the acid in Coke that increases your acidity levels but also the crazy amounts of sugar.
> Calcium and oxygen are used to eliminate acid in your body, so high acid levels equals low calcium in your body.
> To help balance your pH, squeeze half a lemon into water and neck it each morning, the lemon turns alkaline when it enters yor stomache and works wonders.



Not sure where you got all that from, but it just sounds wrong to me.

Lemon juice is even more acidic than Coke, adding it to stomach acids cannot turn it alkaline. And if the acid in Coke is a problem, then drinking more acid is only gonna make it worse.

And if you read the link in my previous post you will see that Coke has no effect on the Calcium levels.



Hix


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank's hix 

Thank's giy's but ure right that half a can has thirown me off again so i have to go threw the whole withdrawl crap again lol 

Thanks guy's and gal's


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 1, 2006)

Well it is now the 1st of September and i can now say im off the coke for good lol i havnt had a craving for age's and ive noticed im not as bloated and sick as i used to get (coke makes ure asthma play up) so im so happy that i have finally shaken my coke addiction...

A big thank you to all the people on here who supported me and didnt think i was an idiot for posting this lol 

Cheer's guy's and gal's


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 1, 2006)

First day of Spring Scptchbo....the rebirth has begun...good on ya man


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

drink red bull


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

i choked on sherbert once =( i remember staring in the mirror as my face turned blue and i was about to pass out thinking "great all of this, to just die from $&amp;(%ing sherbert" and then my ex did some sort of heimlichy thing and i was able to breathe again =) *dance*


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*



> Coca Cola is, as you say, evil. Not only commercially etc, but it's terrible for your health.


great for cleaning oil stains off the concrete though


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Reformed*



mitchyj said:


> drink red bull



Have you had the original??? Kratingdaeng is much nicer, and is the best cure for a Bangkok hangover. Should be able to find it in any good asian grocer.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Reformed*

i have had it ages ago olive its pure naaasty lol


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: re Reformed*

Coke is for pansies, Pepsi is for real men.


----------



## Miffy (Sep 2, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one with a coke addiction. Well I have coke and V drink cravings.

Its usually the 1st thing I drink at breakfast :? , like my daily wake up call.



> i choked on sherbert once



That happens when you try and snort it 



> i was bad once
> i was addicted to farmers union iced coffee
> 
> 6 litres a day without fail worst thing was due to the quantity the guy at the corner deli couldnt keep up as he would only get 5 2 litre bottles in a week so we had a lil chat he got his 2 5 litre bottles and i would put in my order of 3 2 litre bottles a day was fun pulling up and putting a couple of crates in my boot once a week



Someone heres not going to have osteoporosis when they are older. Bloody hell, how much weight did you put on drinking 6 litres of milk a day?


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Reformed*



RevDaniel said:


> hehe, i go through stages where i drink alot of it to rarely drink it at all. My girfriend seems to want to stock up on soft drink everytime we go shopping. I tell her we do not need the bottle but she insist so i let her have her own way.



Is there another girlfriend you have? Because I don't often INSIST that we need coke.. 
Unless of course it is to have my Black Russian. You can't have a Black Russian without coke! AND a White Russian just means I will get full quicker with the fat of the Milk

(Also while I have been reading this I have been trying to avoid the temptation to finish the 600mL coke i bought yesterday. (but how many people's 600mL coke lasts over 24hours?))


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Reformed*

im on the bundaberg ginger beer now as it's the closest thing to beer im guna get while im at work lmao


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Reformed*

I have had one coke in the past three years, the only reason i had that one was because a really hot girl gave it to me!


----------



## scotchbo (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought id give an update lol i cant believe this thread made it to 6 page's without having to put on a flame suit lol 

Im completely off the evil Coca Cola and i believe i have lost a bit of weight, and finally i have my asthma under control so maybe the doctor was right maybe the coke was a trigger for it.

All i need to do now is get the mrs to see the light and quit the even worse addiction of "Diet Coke" i keep telling her that studies have found that diet coke has prooven to cause cancer in rat's and the answer i get is "it's a good thing im not a rat then" lol,

So i shall work on her some more now to give it up as i believe she is addicted to it more than i "WAS" coke...


----------



## dynea (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic Scotchbo, great to hear. Actually i was wondering how you went just the other day. 

dynea


----------



## cris (Oct 3, 2006)

I just opened a 2 litre bottle, mmm icy cold coke


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 3, 2006)

on a hot day after sport when u cant stomache any more water u cant beat an icy cold coke. mmmmm coke.


----------



## caffiend (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations Scotchbo!! I suspect you're right about the diet coke - that stuff is pure evil!!!

I've got my coffee down to 2 in the morning, no coke, no alcohol, no recreational drugs... but too much cordial and pizza......... I'll take a leaf out of your book and work on getting rid of the... cordial!!! pizza rocks 

cheers
Cat


----------



## Sparty (Oct 3, 2006)

As a psych student I can safely say you can become addicted to anything.. 

I'm glad you've ventured to give it up, over-consumption is a sin, as is lust.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 3, 2006)

but fun :lol:


----------



## caffiend (Oct 3, 2006)

mmmmmm lust.... 


oops... did I say that out loud?


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah im a heavy coke addict, but i found when ya give it away you lose heaps of weight . makes you bloated. ahh well i preffer pepsi anyhow lol


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Vanilla Coke for me, most of the time.

There's a brand of Cola made in Bourke that has that authentic Kola flavour. Something that Coke and epsi don't have anymore. Tastes so good I bought two cases of them. Now I have to stretch 'em out over the next couple of months.

Scotchbo: well done mate, and good luck with it.



Hix


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> I thought id give an update lol i cant believe this thread made it to 6 page's without having to put on a flame suit lol
> 
> Im completely off the evil Coca Cola and i believe i have lost a bit of weight, and finally i have my asthma under control so maybe the doctor was right maybe the coke was a trigger for it.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on sticking to what you started! It's great to hear that you're starting to enjoy the health benefits of kicking the addiction! Well done!  Hopefully you'll inspire others to do the same.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 22, 2006)

how the addiction going champ ????????


----------



## triptych_angel (Oct 22, 2006)

hobbo1972 said:


> how the addiction going champ ????????



I believe yourself and Adam downed a few Bourbon and cokes the other night? I guess he has relapsed.

He has given up his coke addiction for a Sprite addiction hehehe.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah maybe we did but as long as the coke has bourbon in it , it doesnt count as a relapse LOL


----------



## scotchbo (Oct 23, 2006)

Here here i agree it was only half a dozen bourbon's and it was waterd down with bourbon so it dosnt count lol

But yes i have to admit i have now become addicted on sprite lol


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 23, 2006)

sprite is a very good sbustitute


----------



## scotchbo (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah at least there isnt any caffeine in it


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah but how good does coke taste REALLY COLD on a REALLY HOT day mmmmmmmmmmm ICE COLD COKE uggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 23, 2006)

junglemad said:


> sounds to me like it frees up another $100 a week to spend on herps...it's a win/win situation



hahahah typical response. *thumbs up*


----------



## scotchbo (Oct 24, 2006)

lol yeah i do spend my coke money on herps now as well lol


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 24, 2006)

just think of all the coke you can buy now


----------

